# Grooming sissors and thinning shears



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Yes! lol I need new scissors too, mine need to retire.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

DelmarvaGold uses Roseline scissors. She has used all the big names, including Geib Buttercut, but always goes back to the Roselines. She has recommended them to other handlers and breeders, and they always give up whatever they are using, and go for the Roselines after trying them.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Thanks, Vern (and Sue). I will order some.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm ordering a pair of Miller's Forge Gold 46 teeth thinning sheers. Anyone think that this was a good call?


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

I have a pair of Dubl Duck Mercedes 88 Straights that seem ok, and a pair of 44-20 thinning shears that were super sharp (sliced my finger) but they were the carbon steel instead of stainless steel and started oxidizing (rusting).

I am in the market for new shears soon as well.


----------

